# MAUI makeup artist..rates? and other input appreciated! help!



## xtinemelanie (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi!!

I'm going to Maui in August for my brothers wedding. Our current makeup artist/hairdresser is charging $180 (hair and makeup) for bridesmaid. I think that A LOT to charge for bridesmaid hair and makeup. 

Can anyone confirm that this is the going rate these days? I don't think I've ever paid that much!!!

ALSO..if you have recommendations for MUA's and hairdressers in MAUI or if you are one, please contact me!!


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 25, 2008)

I charge 70 for a bridesmaid... but I don't do hair, but 180 for it... I wonder how much you have to pay for the bride then!
If the bride is paying 180+ then the extras shouldn't be as much, that's really far out..unless it's a very well known and can work magic, I think that's horrible.... a freelance is supposed to charge less than a salon.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jun 25, 2008)

Maui is pretty sparse in the beauty dept. The are around the Grand Walea Hotels just past Kihei are the ritzier places.


----------



## xtinemelanie (Jun 28, 2008)

The bride is being charged $200 for the whole package.. flowers in hair.. individual falsies. I dunno, I've seen the pics and the hair looked great, but the makeup was a bit meh. It made my future sis in law look old.. hmm looks like I'm on a quest to find a makeup artist..or else I might have to do it! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeroSOUL* 

 
_I charge 70 for a bridesmaid... but I don't do hair, but 180 for it... I wonder how much you have to pay for the bride then!
If the bride is paying 180+ then the extras shouldn't be as much, that's really far out..unless it's a very well known and can work magic, I think that's horrible.... a freelance is supposed to charge less than a salon._


----------



## xtinemelanie (Jun 28, 2008)

Yea, we were thinking of just going to the spa/salon in the W (since thats where the accomodations are.) When she sent me the quotes, I was really shocked and felt that we were being overcharged. times like this is when loving makeup helps!! lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_Maui is pretty sparse in the beauty dept. The are around the Grand Walea Hotels just past Kihei are the ritzier places._


----------



## Distinque (Jul 10, 2008)

Trying call their Mac counter (only one counter and its in Macys) and book an appointment for a makeover with one of their artists. It seems like all of them do gigs on the side. I'll PM you on the ones I think do extremely great jobs.


----------



## SonRisa (Oct 13, 2008)

I charge $125-$150 without hair for a bridesmaid.


----------

